# Neutrik vs. Neutrik Electronics -  Whats the DIfference!?!?!?



## Jtom94

I'm a bit confused about the difference between 1. Neutrik and 2. Neutrik Electronics.

 1. Neutrik (German Company)-  http://www.neutrik.com/content/home/home.aspx

 2. Neutrik Electronics (Chinese company)- http://www.neutrik.com.cn/en/index.asp


 I thought Neutrik was a German company, but I ordered some Neutirk plugs and it came in a bag with Chinese writing on it. It doesn't make a difference to me, but I"m really confused.


 What is the difference, is one company better than the other, does one have higher quality parts than the other. Thanks.


----------



## stixx

Neutrik is german (or swiss or from Liechtenstein), anyway it's professional quality for professional people (am using their headphone jacks and XLR connectors exclusively). They are in the market so long they are the standard among recording studios and so on.
   
  The chinese company seems to just rip off the brand name ... as far as I can tell. Product line is different, and I'll almost bet quality likewise.
  In general I am absolutely NOT fond of this way of doing business...


----------



## Nebby

"Ningbo Neutrik is a subsidary of Neutrik AG in Liechtenstein, the leading supplier of entertainment connector technology."
   
  I'm not really sure what to think, since Neutrik's site does have references to Ningbo Neutrik here and there, but the their group list now shows a hong kong location for their "China and Hong Kong" office http://www.neutrik.com/content/contact/neutrikgroup.aspx
   
  I'd hazard a guess that they were a subsidary at one point in time but are no longer? Best bet would be to send them an email.
  
  Quote: 





stixx said:


> Neutrik is german (or swiss or from Liechtenstein), anyway it's professional quality for professional people (am using their headphone jacks and XLR connectors exclusively). They are in the market so long they are the standard among recording studios and so on.
> 
> The chinese company seems to just rip off the brand name ... as far as I can tell. Product line is different, and I'll almost bet quality likewise.
> In general I am absolutely NOT fond of this way of doing business...


----------



## Jtom94

This is sooo confusing. I've tried searching through as much information i can on their websites, but it is so incredibly difficult to tell the difference.
   
  If you look closely at the 3.5 plugs, they have the same stock photo. Are they the same, closely related, similar? They even have similar part numbers! 
   
  1. Neutrik (German) 3.55 mm stereo plug -  part number NYS231 (click on photo on right)
   
  http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/210_436909650/NYS231_detail.aspx
   
   
  2. Neutrik Electronics (Chinese) 3.55 mm stereo plug - part number YS231 (notice the missing "N" in the part number)
   
  http://www.neutrik.com.cn/en/Products_Detail.asp?ID=1083
   
   
  If anyone has any information about this, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nebby

If you're so concerned, just contact neutrik to find out the truth.


----------



## Jtom94

i just wrote them an email. Hope to get more details so i can share with everyone.


----------



## stixx

Looks as if I was wrong about Neutrik Electronics just ripping off the name...
   
  When you open the sites menu on the german (Liechtenstein) site and click china you are transferred to
  Ningbo Neutrik Electronics... so seems to be a joint venture.
  Probably Neutrik is smart enough to not let the chinese market on its own... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Sorry for being suspicious..


----------



## Zigis

Time to time I order from Farnell 3.5mm gold plated phones plugs. They always come in plastic bag " a Neutrik group company, made in China"
  Last time Farnell sent me the same plugs "REAN a brand of Neutrik AG", on the jack is writing REAN instead of NEUTRIC. Otherwise jack is absolutely the same, same build quality.
   
  Today everything is made in China, this is not a problem by itself.
  Important is, who delivery production technology and control quality. Are it well known company or village chief, now factory owner


----------



## Jtom94

Great info, thanks a lot for helping me solve that problem. It was bugging me and I couldn't figure out the difference between the two companies. Why didn't I think of just clicking on the Chinese link on the German Neutrik site?  Most times there is always a simple solution. Thanks again.


----------



## tomgee43

Neutrik® AG is located in the principality of 'Liechtenstein', very close to Germany.
  They manufacture all "Neutrik" branded products at their factory in Liechtenstein.
   
  Neutrik® AG (Neutrik Group) also has various sales offices around the world, that distribute Neutrik® products.
  These include Germany, France, UK, ,USA, Japan and Hong Kong
http://www.neutrik.com/en/neutrik-group
   
  They also operate a sales office factory in Ningbo, China. This subsidiary is Ningbo Neutrik® Electronics Co., Ltd., and the connectors they produce are branded "Yongsheng". These Yongsheng connectors are superbly built, what you what expect from Neutrik®, but appear to utilize the designs of older models of connectors once produced in Liechtenstein.
   
  The older designs, along with Chinese manufacturing appears to enable Yongsheng connectors to be distributed at prices that can compete with cheaper connector manufacturers in China. If the Neutrik® group did not offer such a range of connectors to the Chinese market, it is likely to lose market share and encourage counterfiets.
   
  As always, be aware of knock offs and deal with trusted suppliers. Though you can be confident that the Yongsheng brand offers quality connectors that can be relied upon in professional applications.


----------



## soundknight21

I use Neutrik sockets in my instruments (6.5mm jacks) and bought a pack of 10 last year. I was suspicious of the quality once they started exploding when I tightened them or if they dropped on a hard floor, they just crumbled like Granny's cookies. The appearance of the steel and plastic also had me worried as complexion tells you a lot about the quality of the product. Then I found "Made in China" written on its insides 
I thought I had bought the original Neutrik brand from the Ebay supplier but they duped me with just advertising "Neutrik".

Thanks for the info guys, I will make sure to get Neutrik AG from now on. 

Don't get me wrong lots of stuff is made in China and SOME of it is excellent quality with excellent component choices but the vast majority is down right robbery. You just can't trust anybody these days and companies do not get shamed by their business practices like they used to. Think of VW recent scandal, people are still buying those cars.


----------



## Scoox (Jun 2, 2022)

Interestingly, a lot of Neutrik connectors are currently either overpriced or out of stock. Even more interestingly, all XLR Neutrik connectors are much cheaper in China right now, which is strange if they are supposedly made in Liechtenstein... Based on this observations, I conclude they are not made in Liechtenstein, but in China. Maybe a while back they were entirely made in Liechtenstein, just not now.


----------

